# Anchor for kayak



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Anyone know where I could pick up an anchor around the canton akron area?


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Gander Mnt. Or Fin feather Fur by the mall in Canton 
3lb claw should work fine


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks I'll check fin feather fur, gander mountain didn't have any, might just be out


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Look at a 3lb dumbell weight from Walmart. Cheap and work well


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Shouldn't be hard to find a 3# brick out your way, lol.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Are you going to use it on a lake or on moving water?
If it's moving water PLEASE consider using anything but a claw style anchor. If it catches in fast moving water it's a serious safety threat.


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Eventually will be moving water, mostly lakes tho. Yeah, guess I'm gonna have to get creative with the anchor


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, dumbbell looks like it would work good


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I make these with the leftover concrete after I complete a job. You could do the same thing with a coffee can and some quickcrete. If you were closer, I'd give you one.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

portage lakes marina has a ton of tiny mushroom style anchors


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, I went and bought a 5 lb weight, flat barbell plate type, gonna try that out. Also have to figure out how to attach to the yak, I really don't want to hook up a trolley type system tho


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

hmm....

make a belt with a quick detach for the buckle. Lol


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

I can be ghetto but that's crossing the line lol


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Can usually find these wherever there are kayak or boating supplies. I found mine at Wally world.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's an old video of some accessories.




Around the 2:20 mark is my rap on anchors. 
I'm not a fan of the zig-zag tie offs...again if you're anchoring in moving water. I show my alternative to a clam cleat style tie off. The idea is that if you NEED to, you can quickly and easily disengage your entire boat from the anchor...which could become very important in moving water if you're snagged.


----------

